# Forum > WoW Classic > WoW Classic Exploits > WoW Classic TBC Exploit Rep Grind Made Easy

## Gahzranka

Keep it short and sweet.

With enough gear and mana regen (for ur healer) you can take advantage of the Hadronox fight using clever game mechanics of the boss spawning adds, each mob spawned gives 5 rep (On heroic haven't tested normal) and you can keep him at the bottom for constant 5 rep from easy to kill mobs as he constantly helps you kill them also, did this as a priest and with innervate, mana totem etc it's even easier.

First ever post, happy to answer any questions.

----------

